# Ski Glove Recomendation



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking for some new gauntlent type ski gloves.  I'd say that my price range is $75ish.

Any recomendations are welcome.  There are so many products out there, that its hard to find a place to start without trying them all on.

thanks

Kevin


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2011)

Look at Hestra. I have the three finger heli glove and they are very warm and keep the dexterity.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

Hestra's are rather difficult to find for $75 no?  I've never come across them in my size for that cheap.

I bought a pair of Level gloves before the start of last season.  Hands don't get gold at all.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 5, 2011)

I have Burton Gore-tex gloves.  Medium length gauntlet, very warm, can find them for ~$60 online. I also have a pair of Burton Gore-tex mittens.  Both of these excel because of the Gore-tex. It keeps your hands dry from the weather, but more importantly they quickly wick/expel wet from the inside (sweat, stray snow, etc)


----------



## Roswell (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought a ski mask made of neoprene.  I would look for neoprene gloves because it really seems to work


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

Roswell said:


> I bought a ski mask made of neoprene.  I would look for neoprene gloves because it really seems to work



i had to purchase gloves this past weekend because i'm stoopid and left 2 pairs sitting on the counter at home.  It was warm so i got Burton Pipe gloves which were neoprene.  i wiped the snow off my boot in the afternoon and the gloves seemed to suck up a bunch of water, like a sponge.  I'm trying to figure out if i can treat them with something to make them waterproof.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Hestra's are rather difficult to find for $75 no?  I've never come across them in my size for that cheap.


I got mine Hestra Army Leather gloves from Tramdock for around that.  Great glove!


----------



## marcski (Jan 5, 2011)

Roswell said:


> I bought a ski mask made of neoprene.  I would look for neoprene gloves because it really seems to work




:blink::blink:  Wow, your masked (get it, haha!) attempt at spamming us here is one hell of an initial post!!  :blink::blink:


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

marcski said:


> :blink::blink:  Wow, your masked (get it, haha!) attempt at spamming us here is one hell of an initial post!!  :blink::blink:



Which reminds me we haven't had many spammers lately to beat up on...   :-x


----------



## Damato (Jan 7, 2011)

Swany.  Durable, warm and in your price range if you look around.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kinkos cold weather. Cheap. Indestructible. Warm. Comfortable. Cheap.  Waterproofed with sno-seal. Cheap. Durable. Cheap.


----------



## lerops (Jan 7, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Kinkos cold weather. Cheap. Indestructible. Warm. Comfortable. Cheap. Waterproofed with sno-seal. Cheap. Durable. Cheap.


 How is the price for this thing?


----------



## jimmer (Jan 8, 2011)

i use marmonts,,a little bit more $$$,but ive had the same pair for 3 seasons,and there still in excellent shape,,and there warm warm warm.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2011)

i tried using my Kinco Ski Glove yesterday....even with a hot pack inside i had to switch to my Swany leather mittens....i am prone to cold toes and fingers so dont know if it was the glove or me.


----------



## RRoyce (Jan 19, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Looking for some new gauntlent type ski gloves.  I'd say that my price range is $75ish.
> 
> Any recomendations are welcome.  There are so many products out there, that its hard to find a place to start without trying them all on.
> 
> ...



Broad Peak

From Grandoe Sports is on sale right now for $64.99


----------

